# Shut down computer while on vacation?



## Carta (Apr 6, 2009)

When you go on vacation, do you pull the electrical cord after shutdown?
Thanks


----------



## stugy (Apr 6, 2009)

I have not, but will in the future.  Not sure how it happened but I came home from my 5 week PV vacation to find some computer viruses.  Better safe than sorry.
Pat


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Carta said:


> When you go on vacation, do you pull the electrical cord after shutdown?
> Thanks


 
If your computer is powered down, you don't have to worry about viruses. 

If you are going to be gone for a week, then it definitely makes sense to power it down (and you might as well unplug the cord).

If you're only going to be gone for just one day, then most say to shut it down also. However, this is constantly being debated. One side talks about using less energy and the other talks about the initial surge that takes place on the electrical components and the wear and tear that the surge causes. I can find you expert links that take up both sides of this one.


----------



## grapevine24 (Apr 6, 2009)

*I unplug*

I have a surge suppressor on the power supply of any valuable electronic equipment, I also have one on the internet/cable line, because surges can enter that route as well.

There is also something called "leaking electricity". A small amount of electricity is still drawn even when the item is "off". This does not stop until the item is actually unplugged from the wall. 

That said, I unplug my TVs, computers power AND internet connection if I'll be away for more than a few days.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 6, 2009)

I unplug mine, mostly out of concern over a nearby lightning strike.  A surge protectors can help, but would be overwhelmed if the strike were nearby.  (For the same reason, I unplug the computer if a lightning storm is going right though the area where I live.)


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 6, 2009)

^ Same here. And unlike many, I turn off the computer and monitor whenever it's not in use. I've been reading that just like lights, it really does save electricity although maybe only about $100 a year. Not about the money though. Unfortunately, I've found if I shut down my new wireless printer I have to reestablish the connection next time I wish to use it. :annoyed:


----------



## abbekit (Apr 6, 2009)

"Roger" said:


> I unplug mine, mostly out of concern over a nearby lightning strike.  A surge protectors can help, but would be overwhelmed if the strike were nearby.  (For the same reason, I unplug the computer if a lightning storm is going right though the area where I live.)




Always pull the plug for both vacation and bad weather for the same reason.  We live in an area that is prone to bad thunderstorms so it is just now worth worrying about.  Also don't want to waste electricity so unplug some of the kitchen appliances when we leave town also. 

 Can't easily get to the plugs on the TV and stereo equipment (and we lost an expensive receiver years ago in a lightening storm).


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2009)

We shut it down as we do most of the time. Don't pull the plug on the internet connection though as that provides us access to our SlingBox.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2009)

Last week, we had a severe storm with many nearby lightening strikes. My computer was turned off, but plugged in... it was fine.  My wife's OTOH, was dead to the world.  Although the surge-protector had not flipped, I instantly suspected it was fried.

I could not bring it to life, so I pulled up Dell Support on mine and cranked up a multi-step procedure that started with pressing the button to see if it lit up, then if it clicked, then checking the outlet it was plugged into. In each of about 20 or so steps, I would (a) unplug it, (b) remove a component (c) plug it in and (d) try to start it up.  I removed power couplings, data drives, memory modules, and finally expansion cards.

I was ready to give up, but the last thing I did brought it back to life... I removed the modem card (not the network card), the old modem.  Without the modem, the computer worked fine.  With it, nothing worked.  All I can figure is that a phone-line surge knocked out the modem.  I only wish Dell had put that step up front.


----------



## JudyH (Apr 6, 2009)

We lost a modem in a desk top once, we had turned off and unplugged, but somehow the modem wired wasn't inthe surge protecter correctly or the phone line or something....and it fried.

Useally we turnoff and unplug computers, tv's, microwave, 

I've lost about 10 appliances to lightening strikes over the years, just not the ones I hate (the old toaster oven, the harvest gold stove).


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't always remember to unplug my desktop but think it's a good idea.  My house chimney got hit by lightning a few years ago and a lot of things that were plugged in were fried - not just my computer.  Insurance covered most of it, but it was still a big pain.

Brian


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2009)

My prefab fireplace/chimney got a direct hit by lightening a few years ago during a bad 6PM thunderstorm.  Yes, it took out a few appliances (and burgler alarm, too).  Thank the powers to be that we weren't home ... mainly because the storm forced us to eat dinner out before getting back home due to its heavy rain.  It blew the main curcuit breaker to the house - my first clue when we got home.

The really scary part was the strike blew apart my fireplace tools.  It also sent shards of the slate hearth across the living room (17feet) and foyer (6 feet further) imbedding the shards into the sheetrock between waist and shoulder height.  My insurance company sent an adjuster to inspect the "damage" and after seeing the shards, totally approved my claims.  Said in 35+ years on the job, he had never seen anything like that and if we had been in the room, we would have definitely been hurt (my TV was in that room).

Yes, I unplug everything including the telephone line from my computer.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 7, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> ....  All I can figure is that a phone-line surge knocked out the modem....


That is almost certainly what happened.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 7, 2009)

Gosh reading all these events makes me wonder.  We live in San Diego, have very rare lightning activity, etc.  Should we also unplug computer, printer when gone for a week or two?  (We do have a surge protector)


----------



## Teresa (Apr 7, 2009)

*I unplug - then take it with me - grin!*

I take my laptop with me.   I'm in the vacation rental business and no one wants to wait a week to hear back from someone about a vacation rental.  I've found if I even put off returning inquiries for even a day or two they've often booked something else.

I like having my computer with me on vacation too.   I can surf the net at my leisure for fun rather than mostly work (I hardly have any time to do that at home).  Am I tied to it?    Who's to say?   I don't consider taking my computer any different than someone taking their Ipod with them.  

BUT if I was going to leave home without it, it would be unplugged (if I remember to do that).


----------



## Carta (Apr 7, 2009)

I called Apple and Verizon DSL..They both recommended that i unplug..My biggest concern was; coming home and having to go through a bunch of BS tying to re-connect when i get home.. They both said: no problem.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 7, 2009)

I once used one of those outlet/jacks which had both my phone and antenna next to each other. Lightning hit the phone line somewhere out there and it blew the connection box off of the pole, killed the modem and phones and jumped at the outlet to the antenna wire which scrambled our brand new TV. Fortunately, I was able to repair the TV with a magnetic coil, I replaced the modem and phones and the phone company replaced the box. Now, even with surge protectors I disconnect. (But then, I shut the water off as well.)


----------



## thecypher (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 4 computers in my house that are always on. I don't switch off the computers unless I am leaving on vacation for 3 to 4 weeks. And I switch them off because I won't be using them for 4 weeks. Power Savings I can understand but lightning strike/power surge can happen anytime. Doesn't have to happen when you are on vacation for a week. So you are not really protecting yourself from a lighting strike/power surge by switching them off while on vacation . Always connect your computers to a surge protector and that is the best you can do. In the last 12 years I have had computers at home I have always left them on all the time and I have never had a power surge or lighting issue. And unless you physically disconnect the power cable from the wall even if your computer is off it will still get fried if you have a lighting strike. I only switch the monitor on/off never the CPU. Switching on/off the CPU all the time I think reduces the life of some of the components compared to just leaving it running all the time.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 7, 2009)

thecypher said:


> I have 4 computers in my house that are always on. I don't switch off the computers unless I am leaving on vacation for 3 to 4 weeks. And I switch them off because I won't be using them for 4 weeks. Power Savings I can understand but lightning strike/power surge can happen anytime. Doesn't have to happen when you are on vacation for a week. So you are not really protecting yourself from a lighting strike/power surge by switching them off while on vacation . Always connect your computers to a surge protector and that is the best you can do. In the last 12 years I have had computers at home I have always left them on all the time and I have never had a power surge or lighting issue. And unless you physically disconnect the power cable from the wall even if your computer is off it will still get fried if you have a lighting strike. I only switch the monitor on/off never the CPU. Switching on/off the CPU all the time I think reduces the life of some of the components compared to just leaving it running all the time.



Of course lightning strikes can happen anytime.  But if I am home and my computer is plugged in - when I hear the thunder, see lightning, listen to the weather forecast...  THEN I can unplug the computer.  That is hard to do when I am in Mexico, or even Massanutten for the week.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 7, 2009)

^Same here!


----------



## rlblack (Apr 7, 2009)

I unplug everything, including all my tv.'s, computer equipment, and any other power-using items that are reasonable to unplug-  except my freezer and refrigerator. We turn off at the breaker my water heater. There is no need to "power" use the power, how little it might be.  None of the items are a big user (except water heater)- but, every little savings of money and/or resouces can make for a bigger savings in the long run. rlb


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 8, 2009)

*Turn Off*

I always turn off the computer but have never unplugged it.  Being on cable I think it may not be as susceptible to power surges taking out the modem, but I guess the surge protector for the computer might be overpowered by a lightening strike.
I always take my laptop with me, even while flying, as I have to keep up with e-mails, etc.


----------



## pammex (Apr 9, 2009)

We get a lot of surges and spikes in Mexico so everything is on a surge protector, we also get a lot of lightening in rainy season.  I do not unplug my desktop while on vacation as son keeps it updated for me or anyone else who watches dog and house etc.  

Not feasible to keep on all the time in Mexico as electricity is outrageous in price....

My desktop is on surge protector for computers and also back up ( UPS)...

I think if no one was going to be in house, I would unplug everything...


----------



## Don (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, and I also unplug the telephone cord to my ethernet modem.


----------



## McFail (Apr 14, 2009)

Assuming a PC uses 150W average power and electricity is $.15 /KWH the annual bill for that is almost $200. 

For typical home use I suggest that the money saved by turning it off will far outstrip any savings you may have by avoiding a failure by turning it off and on.


----------



## netfiltering (Apr 15, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> If you're only going to be gone for just one day, then most say to shut it down also. However, this is constantly being debated. One side talks about using less energy and the other talks about the initial surge that takes place on the electrical components and the wear and tear that the surge causes. I can find you expert links that take up both sides of this one.



But don't the experts work at offices where the power is running all of the time? It doesn't seem like any offices ever unplug the power to their machines.

I always turn off the computer, but I haven't unplugged the power chord. It's something to think about though, although I'd have to know what I'm actually saving before doing it.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

netfiltering said:


> But don't the experts work at offices where the power is running all of the time? It doesn't seem like any offices ever unplug the power to their machines.
> 
> I always turn off the computer, but I haven't unplugged the power chord. It's something to think about though, although I'd have to know what I'm actually saving before doing it.


 
I'm not sure what you're exactly asking, but the reason you would want to unplug the power cord is because if you have a lightning strike on your house or somewhere very near you would prevent that surge from going through to your computer.

Even a decent surge protector will not fully protect you in the event of a lightning strike very close or on your home. Therefore, only unplugging the cord (and even unplugging your modem cable) would deter damage to your computer.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

For those that want to really dig deep into this discussion, here is a very good source...

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/computers.html

Edit: Note the difference in cost of placing your computer on standby mode vs. constantly on. These settings are located in the Control Panel (in your Start Menu) and then under Power Options.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 15, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> I don't always remember to unplug my desktop but think it's a good idea.  My house chimney got hit by lightning a few years ago and a lot of things that were plugged in were fried - not just my computer.  Insurance covered most of it, but it was still a big pain.
> 
> Brian



My retractable awning wind detector took a lighting hit 3 yrs ago. Fried one computer, cable modem, all my cordless phones , 2 tv's, plus the motor for the awning.

Cable company replaced modem no charge, had to get a new computer, but was able to recover all data from old one.  . 

Insurance covered everything(minus my deductable) and were very helpful.


----------



## PeterS (Apr 16, 2009)

For those that unplug everything...

Do you also disconnect the cable wires?

A lightning strike could enter your home via the cable/phone connection and fry the same cable boxes, TVs, cable modems and PCs...
Did anyone who had their equipment fry confirm whether it came in from the electric wiring or the cable/phone wiring? 

Also, I recently read an article that suggested grounded outlets may be more prone to lightning strikes as they usually enter through the ground.

Pete


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 16, 2009)

The strike I had actually came through the telephone (now DSL) line. But no, although I do have it going through a surge protector I don't disconnect the line. I suspect in most cases I would only lose the router and any connected phone base should it reoccur and I can live with that.


----------



## mas (Apr 16, 2009)

Carta said:


> When you go on vacation, do you pull the electrical cord after shutdown?
> Thanks



It would be pretty hard to use "logmein,com" if my computer was shut off.     I use it to program my PVR remotely.


----------

